# صلاه عجبتنى اووووووووى



## sameh7610 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*ان عينى قد اهلكتنى وقلبى قد آلمنى
وفراشى لا يستحملنى و وجهى قد أعيته دموعى
انى لا اغسل وجهى لان دموعى تقوم بهذا العمل
و قلبى يا الهى يا حبيبى انه يصرخ اليك صارخا قائلا
تعال املك
تعال أرنى مجدك
انه يدق ويدق صعودا وصعودا
ولا يهبط ولن يهبط
انه يدق كمن رأى حبيبه
انه يدق كأنه يسمع همسات قلبك
انه يؤلمنى و لا اقدر عليه
انت الوحيد القادر يا الهى يا يسوعى
ألن تأتى يا رب لتقوده ؟
أنت تعرف مدى سرعة دقاته
انت تعرف مدى سرعة اشتياقه لك
انت تعرف ماذا يفكر و ماذا يريد
تعرف انه يحبك ويتلهف ليسمع صوتك
يسمع دقاتك
يسمع همساتك
انه ياربى الحبيب الولهان
انه القلب الجريح
انه القلب الباكى
انه الايمان الذى زرعته فيه
انه المحبه التى اعطيته اياها
انه انت يارب
انه انت يا الهى
هل تسمح بأن اعشقك ياربى واتغزل فيك
انه قلبى ليس لى انه لك
وانا اسلمك اياه انه منك ولك
انا لا اكتب شعر
انا اكتب الحقيقه
اطلب الان ان تملأ هذا القلب وتزيده نارا بحبك
اضرمه بنار محبتك
اشعله بروحك القدوس
انه مازال يدق ويدق فى اشتداد وعنفوان وقوه
يصرخ اليك تعال ارحه يا مريح التعابى ومعزى الحزانى
ان رجلاى لا تستطيعان ان تحملانى ولكنهما يسجدان و يحملاني بقدرتك وبكلمتك
كما قلت لبطرس الرسول"اارمى الشبكه
وانا على كلمتك و وعدك أعيش
انا فيك وبك موجود
انا لك وانت لى
دعنى اراك بالايمان
دعنى اسمعك بقلبى
دعنى اشتنشقك بروحى
دعنى المسك بالمحبه
دعنى اتذوق حلاوه العشره معاك
دعني أكون لا أنا بل أنت
أمين


*************


منـــــــــــــــــــــــــــقول​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 نوفمبر 2008)

​ 


​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (30 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى سامح اسمحلى اصلى معك الصلاه جميله وحفزتنى اصلى معاك


        ساعدني يا رب لأصلّي اليك وأتأملك وحدي، دون نفسي ودون رغباتي وحاجاتي... فمنذ طفولتي أطلب منك باستمرار، وأنت تغدق بنعمك عليّ فيضاً دون مكيال، لكنني وحتى الآن، لم أقترب منك أكثر من عتبة الطلب والسؤال، أنت تدعوني لأدخل وأقترب أكثر فأكثر وأكون لك ابناً حبيباً، وأنا أكاد لا أصدق، وأحسب نفسي كالغريب المستعطي فلا أتجاسر أن أتجاوز اليك أكثر من عتبة الباب، تنير لي آلاف الشموع لأدخل وألتقي بك وأسهر، لكنني أخاف النور، فأكتفي منه بشمعة واحدة، أحضنها بحرص بين كفي وأبتعد. أجل يا رب، أخاف نورك وأرهبه جداً، فهو يكشف نفسي قبل أن يكشف لي طريقي، وأنّى لي أن أسير في طريق النور وأنا أرتدي ثياباً منسوجةً بخيوط الظلام... فما عسى أن تفعل لي شمعة نور نحيلة أمام عناكب الليل المبعثرة في كهوف وأخاديد نفسي، والنور الضعيف يا رب، يرسم أمامي دوماً ألف ظلٍّ وظلّ، لأشباح تتموج بسخط وهزء مني، فهي تعبث وتتحدى كل ما أريده لي، وأعدُّه أمامك في صلاتي: (فالخير الذي أريده لا أفعله والشر الذي لا أريده إياه أفعل)(روم7/19)


+ ساعدني يا رب لأقترب منك وأعشق نورك، لأحمل من لدنك دون تردد أو خوف  ما أستطيع من الشموع، لأضيء بها كل كهف مظلم في نفسي، وأمحو بنورها كل ظلّ ثقيل يخيفني... فيا ليتني يوماً التحم بنورك للأبد، فأغدو مصباحاً مضيئاً لنفسي، ولكل مَن حولي، عندها سأعرف كيف أصلّي: (وإن الروح أيضاً يأتي لنجدة ضعفنا لأنّا لا نحسن الصلاة كما يجب، ولكن الروح يشفع لنا بأنات لا توصف) (روم8/26). 


+ هبني يا رب، أن أميز بسهولة كل فكر باطل يبعدني عنك لأمزق فوراً نسيجه وطوقه، وأركل أنواره وألوانه، فلطالما خُدعت بأمثاله قبلاً فرمى بأوراقي أرضاً ونثرني وأزاهيري هشيماً تائهاً بين سراب الصحاري وصقيع البراري... وبعونٍ منك، دعوت اسمك الكريم أيها الآب القدوس لأجدك بقربي تناديني باسمي، وتومض كل نورٍ أمامي لأصحو وأعود اليك، وهاءنذا غصن كليم ترفّق بي لأزهر وأورق وأنمو من جديد في كرمة ابنك الحبيب يسوع لأتعلم كيف أصلّي. 


+ هبني يا قدوس، روحك القدوس ليعلمني ويفهّمني وينير طريقي، ويساعدني كي أطرد عني طلائع أي فكر خبيث يحاول أن يغزو فكري، فنورك يا رب يفضح كل ظلام يلاحقني، ويزيل عني أي شرخ مظلم يلبسني، لأتعلم كيف أصلّي. 


+ هبني يا رب، حسب استطاعتي، شيئاً من حكمتك لأفكر على الدوام بك، بروح التواضع والوداعة، فيفرح قلبي وتبتهج روحي وتعفّ على طلباتها نفسي، لأتعلّم كيف أصلّي. 


+ هبني يا رب، كل يوم، دفقة فكر جديدة من لدنك، لأسرح بمعانيها وأرتوي بطهارتها، فأحاول كالفراشة أن أهيم بنورك، وكالمرآة أبثّ حبك وأتعلم كيف أصلّي. 


+ ساعدني يا رب، لأعبدك وأسبّحك، وأشدو بحبك ورعايتك بعقلي وإرادتي، ليزهر على القرطاس قلمي، ويثمر بالإيمان قلبي، وأستطيع أن أحدّث الكل عنك... وأتعلم كيف أصلّي. 


+ باركني يا رب في هذا اليوم وارضى عني، ليمر بسلام يومي بدون خطيئة ولا زلل، لا بل لأعمل حسب مشيئتك، وأقابل كل مَن ألتقي به كأخ أو أخت لي... ساعدني يا رب لأنظر بعيني اليهم من أعماق قلبي وعقلي، فترتسم صورتك الطاهرة بهم بشفافية ونقاء فهم أطفالاً كانوا أم شباناً أم شيوخاً، نساءً كانوا أم رجالاً، أغنياء كانوا أم فقراء، فرحين أم محزونين، أصحّاء معافين أم مرضى متألمين... كلهم أبناؤك الأحباء، خلقتهم لأدعوهم إخوتي، ومن خلالهم أنظر اليك وأتعلم كيف أصلّي​


----------



## sameh7610 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> ​



*ميرسى مرورك سويتى

والرب يستجيب​*


----------



## sameh7610 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> اخى سامح اسمحلى اصلى معك الصلاه جميله وحفزتنى اصلى معاك
> 
> 
> ساعدني يا رب لأصلّي اليك وأتأملك وحدي، دون نفسي ودون رغباتي وحاجاتي... فمنذ طفولتي أطلب منك باستمرار، وأنت تغدق بنعمك عليّ فيضاً دون مكيال، لكنني وحتى الآن، لم أقترب منك أكثر من عتبة الطلب والسؤال، أنت تدعوني لأدخل وأقترب أكثر فأكثر وأكون لك ابناً حبيباً، وأنا أكاد لا أصدق، وأحسب نفسي كالغريب المستعطي فلا أتجاسر أن أتجاوز اليك أكثر من عتبة الباب، تنير لي آلاف الشموع لأدخل وألتقي بك وأسهر، لكنني أخاف النور، فأكتفي منه بشمعة واحدة، أحضنها بحرص بين كفي وأبتعد. أجل يا رب، أخاف نورك وأرهبه جداً، فهو يكشف نفسي قبل أن يكشف لي طريقي، وأنّى لي أن أسير في طريق النور وأنا أرتدي ثياباً منسوجةً بخيوط الظلام... فما عسى أن تفعل لي شمعة نور نحيلة أمام عناكب الليل المبعثرة في كهوف وأخاديد نفسي، والنور الضعيف يا رب، يرسم أمامي دوماً ألف ظلٍّ وظلّ، لأشباح تتموج بسخط وهزء مني، فهي تعبث وتتحدى كل ما أريده لي، وأعدُّه أمامك في صلاتي: (فالخير الذي أريده لا أفعله والشر الذي لا أريده إياه أفعل)(روم7/19)
> ...





*امين 

الرب يستجيب

ميرسى مرورك كيريا​*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (30 نوفمبر 2008)

​


sameh7610 قال:


> *انه يؤلمنى و لا اقدر عليه**انت الوحيد القادر يا الهى يا يسوعى*
> *ألن تأتى يا رب لتقوده ؟*
> *أنت تعرف مدى سرعة دقاته*
> *انت تعرف مدى سرعة اشتياقه لك*
> ...






sameh7610 قال:


> *انه ياربى الحبيب الولهان*
> *انه القلب الجريح*
> *انه القلب الباكى*
> *انه الايمان الذى زرعته فيه*
> ...


 
*ميرسي ياسامح على الصلاة الجميلة *
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك الكبيرة*​


----------



## sameh7610 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسى ماريان مرورك

نورتى​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 ديسمبر 2008)

اميــــــــــــــــــــن 

صلاه جميله جدا يا سامح 

ميررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (1 ديسمبر 2008)

> هل تسمح بأن اعشقك ياربى واتغزل فيك
> انه قلبى ليس لى انه لك
> وانا اسلمك اياه انه منك ولك
> انا لا اكتب شعر
> ...


*امين*
*شكرا عالصلاة الروعة*
*يسوع المسيح يحرسك في كل وقت*
*تحياتي
*​


----------



## sameh7610 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى مروركم

الرب يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## رامى ايليا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*جميله اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى 
الصلاه دى بجد رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه
ميرسى يا سامح انك رفعتها هنا
​*


----------



## sameh7610 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى مرورك رامى

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## رامي شوقي (4 ديسمبر 2008)

:





رامى ايليا قال:


> *جميله اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى
> الصلاه دى بجد رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه
> ميرسى يا سامح انك رفعتها هنا
> ​*


:smil16:


----------



## sameh7610 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى مرورك ​*


----------



## مسعف (5 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## مسعف (5 ديسمبر 2008)

امين
شكرا عالصلاة الروعة
يسوع المسيح يحرسك في كل وقت
تحياتي


----------



## sameh7610 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى مرورك

نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## kalimooo (7 ديسمبر 2008)

امين

شكرااااااااا على الصلاة الرائعة sameh7610
ربنا يباركك اخي
سلام المسيح​


----------



## sameh7610 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى مرورك العطر كليم

نورت يا برنس​*


----------

